# Sonicwall LAN cannot access the internet



## brigzzy

Hi All,

I'm having some problems with a sonicwall pro2040 that I'm hoping someone here can help with. The problem is this: I can access the sonicwall remotely, and I can ssh into the sonicwall and ping various websites, and get replies, but my connected PCs (Connected by the LAN port) have no internet access. I have never set up a sonicwall before this one, and I feel like there is something I may be missing. Do Sonicwall devices block WAN access by default? Do I need to configure the default route? I've never had to do this before, so I'm not quite sure how, so any advice would be appreciated 

Thanks

Brigzzy


----------



## Wand3r3r

A new sonicwall comes with support. You should call them and get help.


----------



## 2xg

Welcome to TSF,

If this is the first time that you have setup Sonicwall there are plenty of configurations for you to know and can be complicated. I agree about contacting Sonicwall Support. You do have a subscription support with them correct?
I also use their Knowledge Base Articles. FYI....Sonicwall is now Dell Sonicwall. :grin:
Support for Dell® SonicWALL® Products and Services - SonicWALL, Inc.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Normally by default when shipped on sonicwall the first Lan subnet port(X0) is configured any to any allowed from Lan to WAN and the WLAN subnet(W0) is configured the same (if wireless is applicable on your sonicwall) the X2, X4 ports etc will need to be enabled via portshields under network and firewall configured accordingly.

Advice as above if this is not the case.


----------



## brigzzy

Thanks for the great replies everyone! 

Unfortunately this particular sonic wall is not covered by our support contract (which is why I got them, haha)

I will look into the sonic wall KB though. 

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg

The Sonicwall Articles are very helpful. Are you also aware that without any subscription support means no firmware update will be available for you to download?


----------



## TheCyberMan

Addtitionally i wouldn't leave firewall rules with any to any allowed whether Lan to WAn or especailly vice-versa it will leave a large hole in your firewall in which multiple attack vectors are open.

Consider creating address objects for individual computers and servers and only allow thru the firewall the services that are required and a deny or discard rule after allowed rules to deny access after all allowed rules have been processed.

The articles 2xg has linked to will show how to configure firewall rules and create address objects as your sonic is operating in a less secure state than if it were licenced.


----------

